

A Fort Knox for Web crypto keys: Inside Symantec's SSL certificate vault - Reltair
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/11/inside-symantecs-ssl-certificate-vault/

======
newman314
I thought it was interesting that the passwords for accessing the HSM were
only 12 chars (3 employees * 4 chars). Even then, it's not clear if it is
characters or just numbers given the numeric keypad shown.

